# Pineapple Mango Welchs concoction



## hobbyiswine (Jun 27, 2012)

I decided to try something a little different just for fun. I used a recipe from the Jack Keller site using canned pineapple and white grape concentrate. I added some mango juice and a couple bananas just because I could. I mixed it and let it sit then added the pectin enzyme. I happened to be making a Pinot blanc kit and needed to rack it to the secondary so I dumped the slurry from the Pinot blanc into the primary with all my fruity goodness. It took off in about an hour and is bubbling away. I have no idea what it will taste like but I kept the sugar low in hopes to get a nice light wine at about 11% ABV. Will see what happens!


----------



## Wade E (Jun 27, 2012)

Sounds great to me. When should I be expecting a bottle? LOL


----------



## hobbyiswine (Jul 2, 2012)

Wade don't hold your breath waiting for that bottle. I know it is way too early but after racking the wine to the carboy and having a quick taste check this batch is less than impressive. it may end up down right awful. my wife asked how this batch was going to which I replied that if you think about what a monkey eats for lunch and the result the next day after you would be pretty spot on with smell and flavor. yuck.


----------



## hobbyiswine (Jul 17, 2012)

It is official...this one stinks and is going down the drain. Guess they can't all be winners.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 17, 2012)

Hang on a little longer. I'm doing a peach wine right now and it's a bit smelly. But from what I've read, peach can stink a bit. You might be having the same issue.


----------



## Sammyk (Jul 17, 2012)

Don't dump it. Mine smelled awful and today at 5th racking most of the bad smell was gone. I even tasted it today and it was not bad. I would not taste it before - it smelled so bad. I actually did a post a few days about how bad it smelled!

Wade it does not stink a bit, it stinks A WHOLE BUNCH and gets worse before it gets better. The smell made me sick it was that bad.


----------



## keena (Jul 18, 2012)

I also did a canned peach wine and I thought it was bad as well due to the smell. But its now going away and after reading all your posts about peach wine I'm goin to let it sit for a good while and see how it turns out


----------



## cohenhouse77 (Nov 11, 2012)

I have a peach SP going right now and it smells like straight puke. I am relieved that apparently I am not the cause of this as it seems to be common. I am discouraged that it may not be a fast drinker like SP usually is. I made my SP the normal way but added a 1/2 gallon of peach cider that was quite tasty. Now it makes me feel queasy. I see these posts were from around July this year. How did you all turn out?


----------



## keena (Nov 12, 2012)

I've been out of the wine den for a few months, hoping to bottle mine around Thanksgiving. So I'm still not sure about how it turned out yet, sorry bud


----------



## barryjo (Nov 13, 2012)

Boatboy24 said:


> Hang on a little longer. I'm doing a peach wine right now and it's a bit smelly. But from what I've read, peach can stink a bit. You might be having the same issue.


 
Dittos on the peach wine. I made a batch from fresh peaches. Thought it was bad but let it sit and then bottled it. 
It earned a third place ribbon at a regional judging competition.
Carry on!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Nov 14, 2012)

At the 4 month mark, mine is just about clear ( I didn't use any clearing agents). I haven't tasted it in two months, but it wasn't bad at that point - especially considering how it smelled and tasted early on. My plan is to let it go a few more weeks. Then I'll rack, and back sweeten. At that point, I will probably let it sit until March or April before bottling.


----------



## FutureFarm (Oct 31, 2013)

I started the Jack Keller canned pineapple recipe this week. It went from 1.084 to 1.000 in 3 days. I tasted the hydrometer sample when I racked it to primary. It actually tasted pretty good, a little harsh, but good. I found some pineapple/coconut juice at WalMart. Next time I think I'll use that instead of adding extra sugar and water.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Oct 31, 2013)

Kinda funny you said that, I made a 6 gallon batch of pineapple, it was pretty good after it aged a month..I bought 4 big cans of that same coconut juice at walmart, and plan to add to mine the next batch.
If you like using juices, Ihave a recipe for peach blush, that will knock your socks off...just pm me if you want the recipe.


----------



## Rosa321 (Mar 17, 2014)

jamesngalveston said:


> Kinda funny you said that, I made a 6 gallon batch of pineapple, it was pretty good after it aged a month..I bought 4 big cans of that same coconut juice at walmart, and plan to add to mine the next batch.
> If you like using juices, Ihave a recipe for peach blush, that will knock your socks off...just pm me if you want the recipe.



Hey there! It sounds wonderful, but can't PM you..  If you are still offering the recipe, and can PM me, please do.

If you are not offering the recipe, I understand.

Thanks!
Rosa


----------

